# Audio goes out or HR10-250



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's the symptoms: I use optical out to my audio receiver. Regardless of the channel recoded, after anywhere from 2-5 mins of playing back a recording my audio goes out, it stays out for 1-3 mins or so, then comes back. If I rewind the recording to where the audio was out, the audio is back, so the audio drop is NOT part of the recording. I can tell from my audio system that when the audio drops occur, it isn't getting any signal from the HR10-250, as all the audio lighted icons, including the 5.1 confirmation lights, go out. That means no signal whatsoever.

What I've tried:
-Changing to PCM and back to Dolby. No difference. Still drops audio.
-My HR21-700 is also part of my set-up, it ALSO has an optical out. So I switched the two cables (Swapped audio-in jacks AND swapped cables). I still had the dropouts only from the HR10-250. That seemed to rule out any problems with my audio receiver, its input jacks, or my optical cables. I even tried a brand new cable on both jacks.
-I dusted all around all the jacks.

My fix: I'm using component cables for audio now (if thats the right name for the other audio connection method). That DID fixed the drops, but I no longer get Dolby 5.1 surround like I used to, which sucks.

Do you think I can conclude the problem is with the HR10-250? Any ideas for a fix?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Can you see if the optical output on the HR10 is lit? If not, then it's probably the unit.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

It's hard to get back there and re-patch things. Right now I'm on component. What part of the optical output should light up? The end of the cable or a light on the unit? If its the cable, can I have optical plugged in while the components are patched?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You should check the optical port on the unit it self. The next best would be the end of the cable connected to that port. Since your troubleshooting seems to rule out the AV receiver, I suspect that the HR10. I'd try another optical cable. 

BTW, the audio connections you are using now are the audio for composite (red and white).


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

This may be purely coincidental, but one of my HD DirecTivo units had increasing occurrences of audio dropouts. I changed optical cables (swapped a known-working one) and it did not help. I also made sure both cables were properly seated in the receptacle on the TiVo unit.

Then, my unit went dark and would not boot up past a certain point. I did some reading about hard drives and power supplies and found some threads describing how to replace 2 electrolytic capacitors in the power supply instead of purchasing a new one. I figured that this may help and perhaps later I would have to go for the hard drive.

Once I finished the power supply repair, everything works again and the audio problems are completely gone. This was an unexpected bonus. Not bad for $3 for two capacitors and less than an hour of my time to replace the bad ones.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Budget_HT said:


> This may be purely coincidental, but one of my HD DirecTivo units had increasing occurrences of audio dropouts. I changed optical cables (swapped a known-working one) and it did not help. I also made sure both cables were properly seated in the receptacle on the TiVo unit.
> 
> Then, my unit went dark and would not boot up past a certain point. I did some reading about hard drives and power supplies and found some threads describing how to replace 2 electrolytic capacitors in the power supply instead of purchasing a new one. I figured that this may help and perhaps later I would have to go for the hard drive.
> 
> ...


Update on mine... 2 weeks after the audio issues, I think my HR10 is dead or dying (please see my new post). I'm not good at soldering or electronics, but I'd be curious to know how you did that power supply repair.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I bought a new power supply from weekknees and it was an easy install. It fixed my audio problems like you mention. However, it was not anywhere near $3. Also, my receiver would flash digital to analog and back. It eventually got worse and I had video lag also.


----------



## scooby_doo_53 (Jul 19, 2004)

I've had weird problems with my optical audio - it doesn't like the 6.1 sound from all of my HD channels (either OTA or D*). It doesn't drop out per se, but it goes in and out. I've gone to using the RCA jacks into my receiver.

I haven't tried a new optical cable, as I'm not sure that will help. It seems for the most part, I can get regular audio from non-HD channels, but even that is getting spotty at times.

Anybody else heard/seen this symptom??


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Budget_HT said:


> This may be purely coincidental, but one of my HD DirecTivo units had increasing occurrences of audio dropouts. I changed optical cables (swapped a known-working one) and it did not help. I also made sure both cables were properly seated in the receptacle on the TiVo unit.
> 
> Then, my unit went dark and would not boot up past a certain point. I did some reading about hard drives and power supplies and found some threads describing how to replace 2 electrolytic capacitors in the power supply instead of purchasing a new one. I figured that this may help and perhaps later I would have to go for the hard drive.
> 
> ...


Can anyone point me to instructions on replacing the 2 electrolytic capacitors in the power supply instead of purchasing a new one. I've never done anything like that (soldering) but maybe I'll get ambitious. I'm looking for the cheapest fix to my power supply failure. Once I confirm that's my problem.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

If you haven't done soldering before, this is not a way to start. Find a friend who has done this and ask for help.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Well if I do find such a friend, are there instructions anywhere? Names of parts? Also, I'm considering buying a used power supply on Ebay. It just doesn't make dollar sense to me to buy a new one, considering that entire HR10-250 units sell for near the same price as a new power supply. So do you think a novice could install the replacement power supply, or should I find a friend again


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Replacing the power supply isn't difficult. Replacing the capacitors isn't either if you are familiar with soldering electronics. You'd need to identify the value and rating of the capacitors and then order them from somewhere. If you have a Fry's near you they probably have them, otherwise a source such as Digi-Key. 

Best to ask Budget_HT Dave for particulars since he has done this - I haven't.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I was interrupted last night before I could find instructions. They were difficult to find the first time, so it may take me a while tonight, but I will try.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Here is an example that is SIMILAR to the HR-10 power supply, but not exactly the same parts layout. The upright black electrolytic capacitors with the silver tops with lines on them look like the caps I replaced, including the slight bulging on the top which is an indicator of failure.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Repair-a-Hughes-HDVR2-Tivo-Power-Supply/

I will keep looking for the HR10-250 version.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Here is one quick reference to the symptoms and solutions, but not really instructions for replacing the bad capacitors. Still looking...

Found in the archives of D--- D---b---, another TiVo enthusiast forum:

"Ok, I had the exact same problems, starting with the Digital Audio, then intermittant access card, then temp warnings w/shutdown. I sure went the hard road finding it, after patching the software to kill the temp warnings, going to analog audio and even changing the access card driver chip. Now I will save every one else that wasted time.

"IT's THE POWER SUPPLY!!! There were two caps (capacitors) that were hidden under the heatsincs, just two small things- mine were even bulging. C15 and C42, both 470uf @ 6.3v, when replacing them use 16v or 25v ones, they will last way longer.

"It explained everything, High frequency was bleeding from the switching pulses in the power supply onto a 3v and 5v sub power lines (not the main ones for the HD or CPU) but fed key parts on the I2c buss, smart card and Digital audio. 

"Hope that helps someone!!!  "


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

I found the vintage 2001 thread that I used as a guide to find and replace my bad capacitors. Note that there are no pictures nor detailed instructions.

http:// deal database .com/forum/showthread.php?p=298828

(You will have to delete the embedded spaces and copy and paste the results into your browser, because TiVo Community filters out references to this other site.)

I have electronics building and repair experience (although many years ago) so i was able to perform this with minimal instructions.

I agree with stevel's recommendation of finding someone with electronic component soldering experience. The process of de-soldering to remove the old capacitors is not easy because the traces on the printed circuit board are very small. Soldering in the new ones is also delicate and requires skill with soldering in tight spaces while still providing enough heat to avoid cold solder joints.

Personally, if I knew of the solution but lacked the skills, I would seek an experienced technician to perform the work, whether a friend or in a repair shop.

I would likely NOT purchase a used power supply because most will likely fail at some point in time because this is a problem of under-rated and/or low-quality components.

Good luck!

[End of my search]


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

You guys are great! Thanks. I've concluded that I'm out of my expertise here with soldering, and I need to "find a friend..."


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Budget_HT said:


> This may be purely coincidental, but one of my HD DirecTivo units had increasing occurrences of audio dropouts. I changed optical cables (swapped a known-working one) and it did not help. I also made sure both cables were properly seated in the receptacle on the TiVo unit.
> 
> Then, my unit went dark and would not boot up past a certain point. I did some reading about hard drives and power supplies and found some threads describing how to replace 2 electrolytic capacitors in the power supply instead of purchasing a new one. I figured that this may help and perhaps later I would have to go for the hard drive.
> 
> ...


Budget, or anyone whose done this before....

I found a guy on Craigslist whose willing to do the soldering job for $40. Sounds good to me. He read the thread over at www.Deal.... Anyway he now asks the following:

_6.3V 470uF 105 c caps MAY need to be ordered, and I need to know if they are radial or axial with the dimentions too, so they fit in the box, so I need to see the power supply and open it. If I could see the caps I could do it on the spot_​
I just sent him the pic of the PS at Weaknees. Do you guys know the specifications that he's looking for? For the caps?

THANKS!


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

itzme said:


> Budget, or anyone whose done this before....
> 
> I found a guy on Craigslist whose willing to do the soldering job for $40. Sounds good to me. He read the thread over at www.Deal.... Anyway he now asks the following:
> 
> ...


The capacitors are radial (standing on end with both leads extending from the bottom). I don't have the exact dimensions, but the ones they had in stock at Fry's fit just fine for me.


----------



## duanej (Oct 28, 2004)

If your repair doesn't work, I've got a HR10-250 that I can sell you. PM me for details.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

duanej, I haven't had a chance to have the guy work on it. I still may PM you on this.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks to all the folks here and the threads on other boards referenced in this thread, I'm fixed! As you may remember, the whole unit sorta died, only giving me the overheating message. Well I found a guy on Craigslist who was great! For $40 he brought the 2 capacitors and replaced them. He also cleaned up and oiled the fan. Viola, the HR10 is like new. It also seems to have fixed the audio dropouts. BTW, if theres anyone like me who is nervous about a tight soldering job and who needs this work done in the Cincinnati area, PM me and I'll give you this guys email address. Anyway, thank you ALL!


----------

